# Got a Veggie Coming On Tuesday.



## sotv (Aug 19, 2017)

Any recipes for a tasty vegetable dish that can be done on a smoker or BBQ.

Haven't got enough space to do a really big dish or long cook for a veggie dish (risk of contamination), so either needs to be a compact size in a dish/pan for the smoker as doing 10 racks of ribs in 2 rack holders and pit beans can do anything on a BBQ if easier?


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 20, 2017)

Whole Roasted Cabbage with Onion Stuffing.

This should have Onion & Bacon Stuffing, but leave the Bacon put.


Whole Roasted Cabbage With Bacon & Onion Stuffing	
Serves: 4
Categories: Main Entrée, American, Smoking, Vegetable, BBQ, Vegetable, Vegetable
Ingredients:

1 Whole Cabbage
3 Bacon Slices
1 Chopped Onion
118 ml BBQ Sauce
29 ml Butter
118 ml Chicken Stock
Directions:

Preparation
1. Remove the tough outer leaves of a whole cabbage that has been washed and dried. Using a sharp knife cut the hard core out of the centre of the cabbage. To do this cut a cone shape around the core, turn the cabbage upside down and give it a few taps; the core should simply drop out.

2. Fry the bacon slices until cooked and crisp. Reserve 1 tbsp of the bacon fat. Drain on paper towel and crumble into small pieces. Set aside.

3. Heat the reserved bacon fat in a skillet on medium heat and add the diced onion. Sauté, stirring often, until the onion becomes soft and translucent (about 5 minutes). Add the bacon crumbles and ¼ C of the BBQ sauce to the onions stirring to incorporate. Remove from heat. Spoon this mixture into the cavity of the cabbage.

4. Set Smoker to run @ 105'C. Using a long piece of scrunched up tin foil create a ring that fits around the base of the stuffed cabbage. Place the ring on the bottom rack of the grill and stand the stuffed cabbage upright inside the ring. Baste the outside of the cabbage with some of the remaining BBQ sauce. Close the lid and smoke the cabbage for approximately 2 hours basting with BBQ sauce every ½ hour. Being careful, slip the cabbage off the grill and onto a pan.

5. Wrap the cabbage in heavy foil leaving an opening at the top. Melt the butter and combine with the chicken broth. Pour this mixture over the top of the cabbage then seal the foil to fully enclose the cabbage. Place the foil wrapped cabbage back on the Smoker, close the lid and raise the temperature to 175'C. Continue baking the cabbage until it becomes soft and starts to lose its shape. Test with a skewer to make sure the cabbage is cooked all the way through before removing from the grill. Depending on the size of your cabbage, this could take from 2 ½ - 4 hours.

6. Spoon the stuffing into a bowl, chop the cabbage into bite-sized pieces and toss with the onion/bacon stuffing. Add some extra BBQ sauce (that’s been heated) if desired. Serve immediately.

7. Serves 4

So leave out the bacon, and use Veg Stock.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 20, 2017






Remove the core, cut round with a knife the scoop out with a spoon.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 20, 2017






Stuff with you Onion Marmalade 













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 20, 2017






Coat with BBQ Sauce













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 20, 2017






This after it's been foiled a cooked.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 20, 2017






Chopped ready to eat!

I am not a veggie person, but this was fantastic.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 21, 2017)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Whole Roasted Cabbage with Onion Stuffing.
> 
> This should have Onion & Bacon Stuffing, but leave the Bacon put.
> 
> ...


I could see adding soyrizo to this dish.It would give it a bit of a kick.

Here's a few of our favorites:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/249174/veggie-night-stuffed-poblanos-and-corn-salad

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142338/smoker-roasted-veggies

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/156921/smokey-cauliflower-with-a-kick


----------



## sotv (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the ideas, the cabbage one looks a very tasty one, and especially as a pulled pork accompaniment and is something I would like to try in the future, and not just for using as a vegetarian dish.

Unfortunately the vegetarian is going to have to do with a ready made oven meal tomorrow now. Bought some of those Booker/Makro ribs. They are ridiculously big and the 8 I have marinating now with a pot of pit beans will fill my smoker out, with no room for anything vegetarian, without risking contamination.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 21, 2017)

The cabbage is really tasty.

Those ribs are big, a box is enough to feed an army!


----------

